# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX tutorial

## abhaypatny

Where can I find a good MDX tutorial ..

I am a beginner with analysis services 

but got a job in which i have to create a cube and some mdx querires

----------


## ediacxp

http://www.databasejournal.com/featu...0894_1495511_1

----------


## Island1

Here is a link to my articles index, where I strive to make MDX, Analysis Services, Reporting Services and related topics understandable in a relevant (within the context of the business environment), interesting way.

http://www.databasejournal.com/article.php/1459531

Good Luck in your new job!

Bill

----------


## Tiny

...years later.  4 real.

----------


## John_Nowicki

> http://www.databasejournal.com/article.php/1459531


Good stuff. There's a lot of useful information.
Nowadays there are a few good books about MDX e.g. MDX Step by Step, but if you want to learn quickly I recommend learning with videos, e.g. MDX tutorial

----------

